# Where do patches go on uniforms?



## jpregulman

I am ordering new uniforms for our squad.

Where does the level of service patch go?
Where does the agency patch go?
Where does the american flag go?

Thanks!


----------



## EpiEMS

Depends on the service. Typically, you put your level of service on the right, and agency patch on the left. Do you have to have a US flag? Much as I'm a fan of that, I'd rather have my level of service and my agency.


----------



## jpregulman

Some people have them and some dont.


----------



## bigbaldguy

Here in Texas I've always seen your state patch on right sleeve and department patch on left.


----------



## NomadicMedic

We wear an NR patch on the right, service patch on the left.


----------



## mycrofft

Over the holes.


----------



## Trashtruck

I really don't know if there are any regulations regarding what/where/if anything has to be displayed.
I see people in khakis and polos with no indication of their provider level.
I also see people with patches on both shoulders(typically, I think the agency is on the left shoulder and the provider level is on the right shoulder)
If there are no regulations on it, it's really up to you.


----------



## JPINFV

/shrug.

On the outside?


----------



## TransportJockey

n7lxi said:


> We wear an NR patch on the right, service patch on the left.



This works in nm... sorta. Very few people wear cert patches but service patch is almost always on the left shoulder


----------



## Tigger

We wear a service patch on the left and side and wait for it, a service patch on the right side, though that one also has your certification level. It's silly. I like the MA state patches more, but company branding is everything where I work.


----------



## mycrofft

US flag patches for shoulders are to be worn with the star field anteriorly. You buy a right, or/and a left, patch.


----------



## DesertMedic66

We wear company patch on the right with our level of training. County patch on the left with our level of training. Badge over left breast with level of training, company name, and county. Name badge over right breast with full name and level of training.


----------



## medicdan

mycrofft said:


> US flag patches for shoulders are to be worn with the star field anteriorly. You buy a right, or/and a left, patch.



So many get this wrong... just think of the flag being flown (stars nearest the pole), and waving in the wind when you walk.


----------



## Medic Tim

emt.dan said:


> So many get this wrong... just think of the flag being flown (stars nearest the pole), and waving in the wind when you walk.



I am the only one at my volly gig who wears it right.( it is in the USA and I am Canadian)


----------



## Bullets

Agency/Unit on the left

CErtification on the Right

Flag can be worn on the right, this would be a "Backwards" flag. One agency i work for our button ups we wear the "correct" flag over the right chest pocket


----------



## Shepard

From what I've seen AMR here switches. Medics have level of training on right side, EMT ls have it on the left. Agency patches opposite. Everyone else has an NR/County level of training patch on the left and agency on the right. Most FDs do a flag on the right(?) and agency or just an agency patch on one arm or both. Badges on the left and name tags on the right.


----------



## xrsm002

I live in Texas and where you put your patch is monitored by our state health dept. Check with your states' agency that governs EMS.


----------



## Milla3P

Go with a nice light polo. 
The security guard look is so 80's.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

I have always worn the state patch on the chest....


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

I doubt there are any laws about it so just look around your area to see what others are doing.

For my area, the service patch is on the left, and an American flag is on the right.  Both patches are as desired.  Most people forgo the flag, and the trend now is to get a embroidered department logo on the left chest and forgo all patches entirely.

Once again, YMMV depending on standards in your area, but you can't really go wrong as it's your department, your rules.

Addendum, actually you can go wrong, please avoid the temptation to put 10 patches on your uniform.  We don't have a state patch here, but I know some states require it, so that's fine.  But that, an your department patch should be more than enough.  Unless it's mandated by someone, there is no reason for other embroidery, badges, bells, or whistles (figuratively or as I saw in one case, literally...  It made knowing when this private company's EMTs were walking behind me in the hospital very easy!)


----------



## TraprMike

Milla3P said:


> Go with a nice light polo.
> The security guard look is so 80's.



this is the correct answer.
we use sweatshirts and tshirts also.


----------



## MrJones

Milla3P said:


> Go with a nice light polo.
> The security guard look is so 80's.





TraprMike said:


> this is the correct answer.
> we use sweatshirts and tshirts also.



Sadly, the uniform I have to wear for my medic program is the security guard look. As I told one of the medics I was riding with (and who was wearing a polo shirt at the time), it makes me feel like Paul Blart, Mall Cop.


----------



## Milla3P

A polo with nice embroidery on it is also cheaper than a stiff shirt with several custom made to your agency patches. And cheaper is what the number crunchers want to hear.


----------



## usalsfyre

Milla3P said:


> A polo with nice embroidery on it is also cheaper than a stiff shirt with several custom made to your agency patches. And cheaper is what the number crunchers want to hear.



For a small agency maybe, otherwise not really.


----------



## Bullets

Milla3P said:


> Go with a nice light polo.
> The security guard look is so 80's.



Just curious, but what is the security guard look?


----------



## Metro EMS News

Your agency/department, company or unit patch is worn on the left shoulder

Your level of service, national registry or certification is worn on the right shoulder.

The American flag is worn on the right shoulder, as is facing ‘backwards’ (with stars anterior/front and stripes posterior/back).


----------



## firecoins

On the fabric part of the uniform.


----------



## NomadicMedic

firecoins said:


> On the fabric part of the uniform.



Specificity, the sleeves.


----------



## Milla3P

I'm really into this look:


----------



## Medic Tim

Milla3P said:


> I'm really into this look:
> View attachment 1287


----------



## MMiz

Moved to Ambulances and Equipment.


----------

